# Ronin and the Burglar



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I had to share this story because it made me laugh a bit but also showed me just what shepherds are made of when they feel that someone is threatening their home.

The other night, I took Ronin out to do his last pee at about 11:00 PM which is normally really late for us, but we had had some friends over and Ronin had been up with us. So out we go in to the lit front yard because of our front porch light. Now, on the right side of us is a neighbor with a bunch of hedge bushes. He always keeps them nicely trimmed and pretty thick so we can't see on the other side. His yard was completely dark.

I was out in the middle of the yard, stopped and expected Ronin to just go pee like he normally does. All of a sudden, his stance changes and the fur rises on the back of his neck and all along his back. He let out the most ferocious growl and snarl I have ever heard. Then he barked this deep bark that I've never heard him use before. I jumped, I'll admit and I'm looking over at the bushes. Next thing I know, this guy comes bursting out of the bushes, yells "Oh F***" and runs screaming down the sidewalk. Loud enough that I was sure he was going to wake the entire neighborhood.

Ronin just sat down, looked up at me and then licked my hand as if to say "I did a good job right Mom?" and wagged his tail excitedly. I just couldn't help myself and had to laugh. Now, I didn't get a good look at the guy so I couldn't say who it was, and I did let my neighbors know. Who were very grateful to Ronin and I. The poor guy probably peed his pants he was so scared. I don't think he'll be back to our neck of the woods again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Good Boy, Ronin!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Way to go Ronin you are a rock star. Its the sweet boys who always surprise us.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

way to go ronin!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Love it! They're always there for us. They just don't get a chance to show it all the time. Great job Ronin:smile2:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good job Ronin!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Great job, Ronin! Way to go! Dogs have amazing "spidey" senses and Ronin sure used his. 

One thing I would add, it was great that you notified the neighbors, they really need to know about a guy lurking in the bushes. I would also suggest dialing 911, call the Police and report it. It is never a bother to get a 'prowler" call, and who knows why the guy was in the bushes? Perhaps, he was a harmless drunk and was just using the bushes to go to the bathroom? Maybe, he is a peeping Tom or casing houses or looking to break into cars? We just don't know. If the Police had responded and stopped him, at least he could have been "FI'd" and simple things like that solve lots of crimes.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Good job Ronin. The thought of this guy doing whatever he was doing then going straight to, this dogs going to eat me scared made me laugh.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Slamdunc said:


> Great job, Ronin! Way to go! Dogs have amazing "spidey" senses and Ronin sure used his.
> 
> One thing I would add, it was great that you notified the neighbors, they really need to know about a guy lurking in the bushes. I would also suggest dialing 911, call the Police and report it. It is never a bother to get a 'prowler" call, and who knows why the guy was in the bushes? Perhaps, he was a harmless drunk and was just using the bushes to go to the bathroom? Maybe, he is a peeping Tom or casing houses or looking to break into cars? We just don't know. If the Police had responded and stopped him, at least he could have been "FI'd" and simple things like that solve lots of crimes.


You're probably right, I should have but he took off so fast I didn't even see where he went once he hit the corner of the street and didn't know what he looked like so I didn't figure anything could have been done. I'll know for next time if it ever happens again. Hopefully it won't though!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Good job Ronin. The thought of this guy doing whatever he was doing then going straight to, this dogs going to eat me scared made me laugh.


I laugh every time I think of it! It's great! Especially since Ronin's bark has gotten a lot deeper in the past 2 weeks. Very few people want to mess with him when he barks at them lol


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You got an awesome, level-headed dog! Could have been a Peeping Tom. They are usually scaredy cats. Did you report it to the police?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The guy running down the street screaming the whole time is what made the story for me!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> You got an awesome, level-headed dog! Could have been a Peeping Tom. They are usually scaredy cats. Did you report it to the police?


I did yes. They will be patrolling our area a bit more at night just in case he gets brave and decides to try it again. Not that he think he will after that scare. I was so proud of Ronin.  I don't have to worry about too many people being stupid enough to try and break in to our house again not that he's older and bigger.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> The guy running down the street screaming the whole time is what made the story for me!


It makes me laugh every time I think about it!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was funny, scary and impressive all rolled in one. Good boy Ronin!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That guy was lucky that Ronin was under control. Running away screaming from a GSD is pretty stupid.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> That guy was lucky that Ronin was under control. Running away screaming from a GSD is pretty stupid.


I don't know if he knew what kind of dog it was. Ha ha, either way yes, it was very stupid. What impresses me is that Ronin is only 9 month old. He knows what to do all on his own in that situation.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Good boy, Ronin!

I love how quickly he switched gears once the threat was gone.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ronin, since he is still so young and had great success, it can go to his head. Make sure you stay in charge of him outside at night to prevent this from getting out of control. Has his behavior changed at night since this heroic action of his?


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> Ronin, since he is still so young and had great success, it can go to his head. Make sure you stay in charge of him outside at night to prevent this from getting out of control. Has his behavior changed at night since this heroic action of his?


Nope. At night he just goes out to pee and then runs to head right back inside and goes to his crate for the night. He will look over at those bushes every once in a while, but most times he just ignores them. Inside, he sometimes will hear noises outside and start barking but that's been a thing long before this guy came around.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ronin2016 said:


> Nope. At night he just goes out to pee and then runs to head right back inside and goes to his crate for the night. He will look over at those bushes every once in a while, but most times he just ignores them. Inside, he sometimes will hear noises outside and start barking but that's been a thing long before this guy came around.


See, level headed. Pretty cool.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> See, level headed. Pretty cool.


He's a great dog!  We've had our problems but he has a great temperament over all and we have people always commenting on how good he is when out and about and how calm he is. We've had our share of idiots, but then so does everyone.  He's a great protector of the house when need be, and he's a great companion for myself when my husband works away.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope Ronin scared him away for good! I think I would be taking a second glance of those bushes myself! Good job Ronin!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Good Boy. I wonder if this chap in the bushes is related to the crazy lady in the cemetery. 

Some day you can write a book about your Ronin in the Neighborhood


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

car2ner said:


> Good Boy. I wonder if this chap in the bushes is related to the crazy lady in the cemetery.
> 
> Some day you can write a book about your Ronin in the Neighborhood


Ha ha ha Oh you know it! We moved in to a "quiet" suburb before we even got Ronin, and now all the crazies have come out of the woodwork. I told my husband that I want to move in another 2 years and when we do, we're moving to a neighborhood where the neighbors are far apart ha ha. Our neighborhood was only established in the 1950s and most of the owners are original owners so it's a lot of older people and a few younger families who have moved in over time. Don't get me wrong, I love the spot we have, but I feel like one day when Ronin got older they all went, "Oh, they got a dog, let's just annoy the crap out of them and see what happenes. Might be a good laugh."


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

car2ner said:


> Good Boy. I wonder if this chap in the bushes is related to the crazy lady in the cemetery.
> 
> Some day you can write a book about your Ronin in the Neighborhood



I had the same thoughts!


----------

